# Any trainers or clubs in Iowa?



## Matt Kisting (Jun 23, 2009)

I live about a hour away from the quad cities / davenport area. Just wondering whats out there, driving 3+ hours to chicago can really wear on a family.


----------



## Sidney Johnsen (May 31, 2009)

ScH or Ring? There is a ScH club near Cedar Rapids, which is roughly an hour and a half from Davenport if I remember right. http://www.freewebs.com/cedarvalleyworkingdogs/ Don't know anything about them though other than what is on their website.

The only other one is in the Fort Dodge/Boone area, which might be quite a drive for you as well?


----------



## Peggy Shaver (Jun 28, 2008)

Matt Kisting said:


> I live about a hour away from the quad cities / davenport area. Just wondering whats out there, driving 3+ hours to chicago can really wear on a family.


Machtig Strom Schutzhund Verein (Al Govednik's club) is in Moline. They are hosting GSD nationals next month. There are other clubs in Iowa as you go west (including ours in the Cedar Rapids area) but it sounds like you are closer to the Quad Cities. I'd be happy to provide links to other IA clubs if need be. 

MSSV's website: http://www.freewebs.com/machtigstrom/ 

Peggy


----------



## Matt Kisting (Jun 23, 2009)

I am from Dubuque, Iowa.

Thanks for the links so far guys, I will check them out:smile:


----------



## Matt Kisting (Jun 23, 2009)

Peggy Shaver said:


> Machtig Strom Schutzhund Verein (Al Govednik's club) is in Moline. They are hosting GSD nationals next month. There are other clubs in Iowa as you go west (including ours in the Cedar Rapids area) but it sounds like you are closer to the Quad Cities. I'd be happy to provide links to other IA clubs if need be.
> 
> MSSV's website: http://www.freewebs.com/machtigstrom/
> 
> Peggy


Yes _*please *_ provide other Iowa clubs that you know of...

I would love to be able to find something closer. I train for PP but try to keep a balanced dog I am also looking to compete in Iron Dog competitions that they have in Chicago...


----------



## Peggy Shaver (Jun 28, 2008)

Matt Kisting said:


> Yes _*please *_ provide other Iowa clubs that you know of...
> 
> Matt,
> Here is a link to the USA Mid-Central region website. All of the schutzhund clubs that I know of in Iowa are listed here.
> ...


----------



## Matt Kisting (Jun 23, 2009)

Peggy Shaver said:


> Matt Kisting said:
> 
> 
> > Yes _*please *_provide other Iowa clubs that you know of...
> ...


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

North Central Region also has an Iowa Club
http://www.freewebs.com/neisc/

NE Iowa schutzhund Club

you can also check out USA website for clubs http://www.germanshepherddog.com
and DVG AMerica http://www.dvgamerica.com

Man I wish I lived near where you do. Try not to miss the GSD Nationals in Davenport Nov 4-8!!!!


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Matt, email me, [email protected] I live and train in the Quad Cities area and planning to start a PP group.

Rik Wolterbeek,
''if it ain't Dutch it ain't much""
[email protected]


----------



## Tom Walsh (Nov 18, 2009)

Matt i too am in dubuque i am looking for training also .you can contact me here or [email protected]


----------

